# Here's what's up, for President's day...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This all took place since Friday, when some friends got together for some fishing...These fools covered it all from Jax to SI, in a whirlwind tour and I had to work, and miss all the fun. I'll let the pics speak for themselves...






















































































































































































And we've still got a trip or two lined up for tomorrow....


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice report and great pics....wht was that lookdown fish caught on?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great pics and report.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Man! That's a real fishing trip. I wish I can join you guys. Have fun guys. Thanks for this report.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice report Rob! I had a blast! Can't wait to do it again! Good luck out there today!:fishing:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

It was a great night... I need to get out more often.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey RR sorry you missed the festivities. Looks like a lot of fun and fish were to be had!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

That was just a practice run, the REAL trip is 3/3-3/6...Stay tuned.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Barty....Check your PM's:fishing:

Tom.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man, seeing all them mullet is making my mouth water. perty work guys.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Man, seeing all them mullet is making my mouth water. perty work guys.



Yeah, at 14"-16" they're nice right now.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

barty b said:


> Yeah, at 14"-16" they're nice right now.


Yeah, I'd be real happy with a mess of em at that size.

We still got prolly another month to go up here before they show up.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice catches guys.. 

That batch of mullets and pomps.. wowo.. mouth watering...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

All I got to add to Robs post is that I fished from Friday night till sunday afternoon pretty much none stop then fished today and wow I am ready to go fish some more. I fished the SI then Melbourne then did some yak fishin the hit Si again the CNS then jekyll island GA so I covered some ground. 

VIC, Arron, Ray, Ed, Andrew, Barty and family Rob I enjoyed your guys company this weekend see you all soon.

cant wait for the next SI trip.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice job!! Sweet eatin' fish...I'm drooling. Soon...soon....


----------

